# DID 200% price promise



## dodo (17 Aug 2009)

I was in DID and seen an item for 400Euro and I priced it in powercity at 340Euro.
I got quote from powercity and showed it to the guy in DID, he said ok you are entitled to 200% of the difference which is 120Euro. So I said I pay you 280Euro and he said that I pay full price of 400Euro and get a credit note for 120Euro that cannot on be used on the item I am buying, 
I said I will be back in a few days.
But what he said is not stated anywhere. any idea before I go back as I really don't want a credit note as not looking to buy anything else there.


----------



## jhegarty (17 Aug 2009)

Sounds fair to me tbh.


----------



## Armada (17 Aug 2009)

jhegarty said:


> sounds fair to me tbh.


 
+1


----------



## Cat101 (17 Aug 2009)

So buy it in Powercity.. you're saving €60! 
If you go to DID you're spending €60 more and coming away with a CN for €120 that you don't want. If you did take that option you're really only up €60 anyway.

Did you ask in DID where they state that the 200% differance in available in CN only?


----------



## LS400 (17 Aug 2009)

That credit note could come in handy for Christmas.


----------



## Crunchie (17 Aug 2009)

The Price Promise always seems to cause confusion with DID staff. I recently saw a Sony Clock Radio in DID Lucan that was €10 dearer than Power City. When I asked about the Price Promise I was told to get a written quotation and that they would refund me the difference - no mention of a credit note.

Their website (online shop) [broken link removed] says: 

LOWEST PRICES GUARANTEED
At D.I.D Electrical we constantly check our prices against that of our competitors to ensure that we are never knowingly beaten on price and the customer gets the best possible deal. 

Surely this suggests that you can buy it for the best price and not be forced into taking a credit note?


----------



## z107 (17 Aug 2009)

> At D.I.D Electrical we constantly check our prices against that of our competitors to ensure that we are never knowingly beaten on price and the customer gets the best possible deal.
> 
> Surely this suggests that you can buy it for the best price and not be forced into taking a credit note?


Interesting.
Note that it doesn't say:
At D.I.D Electrical we constantly check our prices against that of our competitors to ensure that we are never knowingly beaten on price and the customer gets the best possible *price*.


----------



## Cat101 (17 Aug 2009)

Crunchie said:


> LOWEST PRICES GUARANTEED
> At D.I.D Electrical we constantly check our prices against that of our competitors to ensure that we are never knowingly beaten on price and the customer gets the best possible deal.
> 
> Surely this suggests that you can buy it for the best price and not be forced into taking a credit note?


 
No, I think that just means what it says..they check prices often to keep their prices low. If they have a store policy to offer the price differance in form of a credit note then that's that.

It's not in their interest to hand out cash to people whereas with a credit note they are still benifiting from the deal. I wouldn't say no to a €160 cn, as the post above suggests credit notes can come in handy..but be careful they usually have an expire date and it can be a short as three months.


----------



## MB05 (17 Aug 2009)

If Powercity's base price is €340 they might be willing to reduce it. My brother works there part time and he is always giving discounts.  Check their website.  It offers discounts too.  You can use it to haggle for more of a credit note with DID if you prefer.


----------



## bob24 (18 Aug 2009)

Same thing happened to me, saw oven that was nearly €100 cheaper than in DID. DID said that they could sell me oven at same price as the competitor or I could buy it at full DID price and receive €200 (i.e. 200% difference) in a voucher. Didn't want to buy anything else in DID so I just bought from competitor... less hassle!


----------



## packard (18 Aug 2009)

I had a case where i got all my quotations from both DID and Powercity, Powercity worked out cheaper but i obviously wanted a good deal with the times that are in it.So i went back to DID and was told that they wouldnt entertain Powercity quote, the only way the price promise would work for me is that i would have to buy all from Did first then as soon as i had my money paid over they would issue me the deal. Made absolutely no sence so i just turned and walked out. Iwas paying €5000 for goods and they just let me walk away. No recession in alot of these places seemingly


----------



## dodo (18 Aug 2009)

Thinking of getting this wee console for Xmas as kids wanted it last year,DID have it so it would save me 60Euro if I was to get cooker of them
[broken link removed]


----------

